# Tadpole food



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

What Is everyone feeding there tadpoles? I know you can ask 5 people and get 5 different answers so I'm just wondering what everyone else uses.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm using Jurrasidiet reptile and aquatic frog pellets.


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I know people go very simple or get very crazy with what they feed


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Are you having problems with what you're currently using?


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I've onlt raised one tad so far which actually just came out of the water yesterday, but I feed it zoo med aquatic frog & tadpole pellets and fresh blood worms.


----------



## Beeguy123 (Oct 6, 2011)

I've morphed out dozens of frogs using HBH Tadpole Bites as the main staple along with the occasional feeding of bloodworms or fruit flies.


----------

